# 19 looking to cut up - Keto diet?



## CMayhugh (Aug 7, 2015)

Does anyone know of how to program a keto diet? Tried once but had trouble sticking to it...want to try again the correct way.


----------



## Magical (Aug 7, 2015)

Google dat shit. Its working wonders for me man


----------



## PillarofBalance (Aug 7, 2015)

65% fat 30% protein 5% carbs.

Basically eat bacon.


----------



## MrRippedZilla (Aug 7, 2015)

Why exactly did you have trouble sticking to it?
I ask because some people simply respond horribly to low carb programs in general and it may be a better idea to go for a more moderate baseline approach.


----------



## CMayhugh (Aug 7, 2015)

I just felt like shit. Carbs make me feel good lol. Well, lately every things made me feel lethargic and shitty, but bloodwork will sort that out.


----------



## MrRippedZilla (Aug 7, 2015)

Lol dude if carbs make you feel good then why the hell would you want to cut them out with a keto diet?

Get yourself into a 20-30% deficit (plenty of BMR + daily activity calculators online to help you with this) by cutting a little bit of carbs & fat while keeping protein high. Done.
Also check out Doc's IIFYM sticky in the diet section. 

The biggest thing about any diet is adherence - it doesn't matter how awesome a diet sounds on paper, if your unable to stick to it then it sucks for you


----------



## CMayhugh (Aug 7, 2015)

Well, my TSH came back at 9.280 so my metabolism is shitty right now. Will get better if the synthroid helps. if not, i need to try something else. Fat basically just accumulates in my midsection and its ****ing annoying. Was hoping a different diet could help


----------



## MrRippedZilla (Aug 7, 2015)

A diet is going to do very little to fix your hypothyroidism - fix that first and get dialled in with your protocol, then look at dieting options.

In fact, considering dieting lowers thyroid output even more (limits t4 > t3) conversion), I think it would be pretty stupid to start any sort of plan before getting your thyroid sorted out.


----------



## CMayhugh (Aug 8, 2015)

True. Im on 50mcg T4 now.


----------

